# Staff Sgt. Timothy P. Davis



## BonannoQbano (Feb 21, 2009)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of an airman who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

            Staff Sgt. Timothy P. Davis, 28, of Aberdeen, Wash., died Feb. 20 near Bagram, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when his vehicle encountered an improvised explosive device.  He was assigned to the 23rd Special Tactics Squadron, Hurlburt Field, Fla.

            For further information related to this release, please contact the Air Force Special Operations Command public affairs office at (850) 884-5515.


----------



## tova (Feb 21, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn sad....

RIP SSgt. Timothy P. Davis.

Prayers out.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2009)

Calm winds and soft landings.
RIP Warrior.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 21, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 21, 2009)

RIP SSG Davis.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP SSgt. Timothy P. Davis. — Blue Skies!


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 22, 2009)

Heaven is blessed with another great warrior! RIP fellow WingNut!


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rest in peace..


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

RIP, my prayers to your family and your peers.


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 23, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warrior*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## BonannoQbano (Feb 24, 2009)

Combat controller killed in Afghanistan

By Michael Hoffman and Sean Naylor - Staff writers
Posted : Tuesday Feb 24, 2009 16:37:53 EST

An Air Force combat controller with the 23rd Special Tactics Squadron at Hurlburt Field, Fla., and two Army sergeants died Feb. 20 in Afghanistan after their vehicle hit an improvised explosive device, which was followed by small arms fire.

Staff Sgt. Timothy P. Davis, 28, and Army Staff Sgt. Jeremy E. Bessa and Master Sgt. David L. Hurt of 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group at Fort Bragg, N.C., were killed during the attack in Afghanistan’s Oruzgan province, said Maj. Chris Augustine, Army Special Forces Command spokesman.

Davis is survived by his wife, Meagan, and year-old son Timmy Jr. They live in Spokane, Wash., where Davis met Meagan while training at Fairchild Air Force Base, Wash.


----------

